# Fuel Prices



## Dperado1947 (Dec 10, 2013)

News from a trusted source: YucaLandia/Surviving Yucatan. ©Steven M. Fry​Posted on January 5, 2015	by yucalandia 


Jan. 2015 Update for 2015 PEMEX Prices
The Mexico Daily News has reported that:
“The finance secretariat advised in a prepared statement that prices now in effect — the December prices plus 1.9% — would be maintained throughout the year. The news release also confirmed that the new prices are actually maximums — individual Pemex franchises will have the freedom to adjust their prices downwards to be more competitive if they wish.

Liquid propane also went up 1.9% yesterday, and that price as well will not be subject to any change in 2015.

Finance officials also made it clear that the price hike is less than the anticipated rate of inflation — 3% to 4% — for the coming year, thereby reducing the cost of fuel in real terms.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Dperado1947 said:


> News from a trusted source: YucaLandia/Surviving Yucatan. ©Steven M. Fry​Posted on January 5, 2015	by yucalandia
> 
> Jan. 2015 Update for 2015 PEMEX Prices
> The Mexico Daily News has reported that:
> ...




Hilarious functionary BS.


----------



## Dperado1947 (Dec 10, 2013)

In the U.S. They call it "Spin", but BS just the same.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

A Reuters article from January 2, 2015 expands on the information to include rate hikes-residential/reductions-industrial for electricity in 2015.

Mexico says energy price hikes over for 2015 | Reuters


From the article an interesting piece of data,

"The latest EIA data show that average U.S. residential power rates stand about $0.1258 per k/h, or about 57 percent higher than the government-subsidized rate in Mexico."

The challenge is staying within the subsidized usage and not going into the "excedente" level.


----------

